
Typicons - free-to-use vector icons embedded in a webfont kit - vacipr
http://www.typicons.com/
======
chevas
Reminds me of Font Awesome: <http://fortawesome.github.com/Font-Awesome/>

------
pbhjpbhj
What's the license?

Note that Font Awesome has the license and details of the attribution
requirements plainly displayed on the front page - "free-to-use" is not nearly
clear enough.

~~~
typicons
Sorry, this should be more clear. (At the moment it is only referenced in the
download.) The licence is the Creative Commons Attribution Share Alike. The
licence can be found at <http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/>

------
DigitalSea
My opinion is that the fonts are definitely not correctly optimised. I think
they require some serious hinting, the anti-aliasing on a lot of the vertical
lines is really really bad. Great idea and I applaud the effort, but Typicons
need some serious work before I'd consider using them.

As already pointed out, reminds me of Font Awesome:
<http://fortawesome.github.com/Font-Awesome/> \- which did it correctly in my
opinion and perhaps Typicons can learn a thing or two from that.

~~~
typicons
Would love any pointers on the anti-aliasing side. Most of my testing was in
webkit on Mac, and still need to make a few optimisations. Would love to here
more from you. You can grab me on Twitter @Typicons.

~~~
DigitalSea
No worries Typicons, good to see you engaging with the community for feedback.
Mac's tend to render things much nicer than their Windows counterparts where
there are numerous things to consider like system anti-aliasing being
different across different browsers and operating systems.

------
johanbrook
Ironic that the site creator has deactivated zooming on iOS devices, so the
font icons' vector capability is in vain.

~~~
ahoge
Well, you get more pixels if your display has 1.5x or 2x DPI.

------
ck2
Not sure if it's just a problem with this particular demo or font icons in
general but they are not anti-aliased for me in Firefox 16 on Windows XP - the
rss icon is the best one to examine for the problem.

I guess we are a year away from these being ready for mainstream?

~~~
ahoge
Firefox + XP = the GDI flavor of ClearType, which only does horizontal anti-
aliasing. This only looks good with text at small to normal font sizes.

Firefox + Vista/Win7 = the new Direct Draw flavor of Cleartype, which anti-
aliases on both axis.

~~~
ck2
Good tech info, but the 340px demo here displays perfectly

<http://fortawesome.github.com/Font-Awesome/#icon/icon-rss>

so I suspect antialias is turned off below a certain font size in firefox - I
cannot find a modern setting to change it though

all sizes except 340px are a little wonky in Firefox + Windows XP

Same demo in Chrome looks perfect for all sizes EXCEPT 20px and 12px.

So Chrome also has some kind of setting to regulates when it's turned off, but
a lower default.

------
cristianpascu
This is a good looking set. Maybe the creator should consider contributing
some of them to the FontAwesome collection. Just a thought!

~~~
typicons
Thanks Cristian! I'll consider it.

------
pedelman
For people interested in treating fonts as vectors, check this out:
<http://keyamoon.com/icomoon/>

Also allows you to upload SVG files to create your own fonts. I have had mixed
results with the upload, but I plan on using this for most of my upcoming
projects.

------
heydonworks
My two icon font sets (a generic set and a complementary set for app
designers) have been hinted using Font Squirrel's algorithm. You may find
these of some use: <http://www.heydonworks.com/article/an-app-icon-font>

------
Groxx
I get pretty bad AA on many vertical lines, once it zooms in on mouseover.
Seems like it needs hinting?

~~~
typicons
The mouseover anti-aliasing might be affected by the GPU rendering on your
device. Some browsers don't re-render text after a scale transform.

